# Analisis de circuitos darlington



## joseantonio (Jun 24, 2009)

Hola a todos los integrantes de este foro, agradezco anticipadamente la ayuda que pueda recibir mediante este medio, el motivo po el cual me rmito hacia uds es que necsito ayuda en el  tema de las aplicaciones de las conexiones dalington:

1) Tema del proyecto: aplicaciones de las conexiones darlington, 

2) Descripción del proyecto: realizar el análisis de 5 circuitos que contengan una conexiona darlington en su interior, 

3) Que busca demostrar el proyecto: el análisis debe solo debe referirse a la función especifica que cumple el circuito darlington dentro  del circuito en si

4) Nivel de conocimientos de electrónica que posee: soy estudiante del 4 ciclo de ingenieria electronica
   reitero mi agradecimiento  a la ayuda que pueda recibir gracias.
Pd: si hubieran circuitos que serian de mejor explicacion  o mejor entendimiento , se agradecería también.


----------



## analfabeta (Jun 24, 2009)

vaya, creo que el análisis lo debes hacer tu, pero si tienes duda con los darlington, recuerda que solo es un arreglo en cascada de transistores, esto hace que sus hfe se multipliquen, si dos transistores tienen ganancia de 20 y los pones en arreglo darlington, tendrás una ganancia de 400, entonces en las aplicaciones puedes empezar investigando ¿para que te serviría un transistor con alta ganancia?


----------



## joseantonio (Jun 26, 2009)

Hola, si creo que tienes razon , el trabajo es mio y lo tengo que hacer yo, fui revisando algunos apuntes y ya voy entendiendo algo...de todas maneras gracias, y a luego aviso como me fue..!


----------



## foso (Jun 26, 2009)

Hola. La configuracion Darlington aumenta la impedancia de entrada. Creo que las dos cosas mas importantes son esas. Habria que encontrar la expresion para la impedancia de entrada en emisor comun. No me acuerdo como quedaba, alguna vez lo he hecho, pero si que aumentaba! . Lo mismo para los Beta, aunque no es exactamente el producto de los Betas individuales , es aproximadamente el producto.


----------



## card01 (Abr 27, 2010)

hola los darlington Se utilizan ampliamente en circuitos en donde es necesario controlar cargas grandes con corrientes muy pequeñas...esto t puede servir como base para encontrar aplicaciones practicas....n caso encuentres m avisas xq tb estoy interesado en las aplicacioens del darlington


----------



## luxen (Dic 8, 2011)

Buen dia, el arreglo darlington es comunmente utilizado a la salida de una configuracion digital, por ejemplo a la salida de un 555 y esa salida la quieres llebar a un motor grande de un ventilador, tienes que tener en cuenta que para que el motor funcione correctamente, necesita cierto nivel de corriente en el rango de los amperios, y el 555 solo va a brindarte miliamperios, es por eso que aprobechando que la beta toral del darlington es igual que el producto de las betas de los dos transistores. Con esa ganancia de corriente que normalmente se usa en el rango de los 10,000 pudes alimentar facilmente al motor del ventilador. 


Luxen off.


----------

